# GENERAL FORUM > IN THE NEWS >  Remember that reporter who was browsing these forms??

## technodrome

Remember there was a reporter on here asking people who do steroid vacations to Thailand?? Asking to interview them???


Have a look at his report, Just out today..

http://www.smh.com.au/national/healt...526-1zblt.html

----------


## Nooomoto

There's nothing particularly interesting about the article. It's not like we didn't know this happens. I do find that picture with the massive needle, with what appears to be more than 3cc of something pointed at a silhouetted bicep, to be pretty amusing.

----------


## oscarjones

_A hormone expert at Sydney's St Vincent's Hospital, Associate Professor Katherine Samaras, says in poor countries ''anything can be bought for a song, whether it's people, sex, or anabolic steroids ''. She warns that, aside from triggering ''behavioural issues'', steroid abuse causes ''irreversible damage'' to the heart, liver and body, including ''long-term testicular wasting''.

''The body regulates the production of testosterone to a level which optimises health,'' Ho says. ''If those levels exceed what is ideal, there are internal biological mechanisms to control that. So when people load their bodies with huge amounts, the body senses there is too much and turns off its own factory.'' Once that happens, ''health goes down the gurgler''.
_

^These two paragraphs are funny. Wtf kind of language do they speak anyway?

----------


## spywizard

she is trying to speak in terms that the "citizen in the street" meaning she's talking down to them in an attempt to reach a level of intellect that she believes they possess..

----------


## Simon1972

> _A hormone expert at Sydney's St Vincent's Hospital, Associate Professor Katherine Samaras, says in poor countries ''anything can be bought for a song, whether it's people, sex, or anabolic steroids ''. She warns that, aside from triggering ''behavioural issues'', steroid abuse causes ''irreversible damage'' to the heart, liver and body, including ''long-term testicular wasting''.
> 
> _


ok , its safe to say nobody here should go to Dr samara if they have any low Test concerns...

----------


## Simon1972

this is the journalists original thread..

http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...ght=journalist

_heading to Pattaya in March on a cycle?
Hi,

I am a writer for Sydney puiblication who has been assigned a job in Thailand (March 7 onwards), to write an extensive feature about Aussies/people in general who head there on steroid vacations.

The aim is to compile a feature about someone's experiences during a typical cycle in Pattaya and I am hoping someone on the ground there might want to assist with a well researched and (most importantly) BALANCED feature on the subject.

Participants can remain totally anonymous. Anyone wanna help and break down some common myths/misconceptions?_


does it look like a balanced story helping BREAKDOWN MISCONCEPTIONS AND MYTHS??

hope nobody here availed themselves to this hack

----------


## Times Roman

which is why i wanted no part of it when he came snooping around awhile ago.

----------


## Razor

Stupid

----------


## DanB

didnt you know im an undercover interpol agent and get paid 60k a year to gather intelligence on who sold 10ml to who and talk shit in my thread?

----------


## Noles12

It does lean towards the negatives but other than the few paragraphs it is not too farfetched. 

Many young guys are heading over there and getting on as much as they can as fast as they can. They do not research. They just see buddies do it so they go spend a few weeks cycling and partying. That is the type of crowd that gives this lifestyle a bad name. People like to attribute the health issues to AAS alone but it is uneducated, immature morons that go about it all wrong hurting themselves.

They are quick to blame any issues that arise on their general AAS use, rather than their extreme doses and other lifestyle choices

----------


## Razor

Well fck me I wanna go on a steroid holiday

----------


## eightythree

I would be skeptical of the gear quality buying it in Thailand.

----------


## sam.j

> I would be skeptical of the gear quality buying it in Thailand.


Too right I would be paranoid buying gear in Thailand aswell,underground dirty labs filling your steroids with sh*it !

----------


## mockery

some great shit comes from thailand lol

----------


## lovbyts

If you saw the size of some of the guys there you would not be doubting the quality of some of the products. One of the times I was there a guy at my hotel was a dead ringer for Lou Ferrigno in size from the 80s. There are a lot of BIG boy walking around Pattaya and Jomtiem.

----------


## Scabtree

That's an interesting article; just kinda poorly written. And, that's a lot of juice for one little bicep...

----------


## LiL P

LOL i follow Tim Sharky on Twitter hes always posting pictures on him with tiny Thai hookers

----------


## cherrydrpepper

Have you ever noticed that small girlish men who can't get any always try to rip on the lifestyle

----------

